

Ask HN: Will iOS alarm clock mess up again tomorrow? - barredo


======
loganfsmyth
Unlikely. A week from tomorrow however, who knows. :p

------
sp332
Details: [http://osxdaily.com/2010/11/06/the-iphone-daylight-
savings-t...](http://osxdaily.com/2010/11/06/the-iphone-daylight-savings-time-
alarm-bug-and-how-to-fix-it/)

------
davej
Doubt it. Would be pretty easy to test thought.

